# silent alsa

## dracony

my alsa is silent, i get no errors, its unmuted, the xmms equalizer jumps, all progs say they are playing, but no sound.

----------

## AliasXZ

master and pcm are unmuted you mean?

are you using kernel drivers or ones from portage?

---

try following this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## eldacar

I have the same problem, 2.6.15 kernels give me sound but the 2.6.16 kernels are quiet. I have tried all different ways of installing ALSA, (built-in, modules and alsa-driver) and they all remain quiet. As said in the first post, I have unmuted all channels and all progs appear to be playing sound but no output.

lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

emerge --info:

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.16-ck6-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-ck6-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en-GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt cups curl dri dvd eds emboss encode ethereal exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glibc-compat20 glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtkhtml hal idn imagemagick imlib isdnlog jpeg junit kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww live mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql nas ncurses network nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png pppd python qt quicktime readline real reflection ruby samba sdl session speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wmf xine xinerama xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib linguas_en-GB userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

----------

## dracony

I HAVE THE SOLUTION!!!!

MUTE (NOT UNMUTE) these channels in alsamixer:

Line,  Cd,  Mic, "Mic Boos",  AUX

Works, trust me

----------

## herrzattacke

no, that doesn't work for me  :Sad: 

here ist my mplayer output, everthing seems to be alright.

```

AVI file format detected.

VIDEO:  [XVID]  960x544  12bpp  23.976 fps  1902.6 kbps (232.3 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)

File not found: '/home/tfeller/.mplayer/default.sub'

Failed to open /home/tfeller/.mplayer/default.sub

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  384.0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

alsa-init: using device default

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 960 x 544 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.76:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 960x544 => 960x544 Planar YV12

A:   8.7 V:   8.7 A-V:  0.002 ct:  0.004 209/209  9%  0%  0.5% 0 0

```

regards

----------

## dracony

if you dont get errors, then its the mixer problem, oh and muting in alsamixer is done with "m" no just setting sound to 0.

You should also raise  Capture in alsamixer

----------

## eldacar

No luck with muting the channels either as the only mutable channel for me is the master channel...

----------

## mustachio

 *dracony wrote:*   

> I HAVE THE SOLUTION!!!!
> 
> MUTE (NOT UNMUTE) these channels in alsamixer:
> 
> Line,  Cd,  Mic, "Mic Boos",  AUX
> ...

 

I just met the exactly same problem, but in my case I MUTE all channels except PCM and MASTER, then it works.

Actually if I unmute "Headphone Jack Sense" and "Line Jack Sense" then it will be no sound. You can just try some combinations. You might get lucky.

----------

## Le0too

I had almost the same problem. However I have two sounds cards in this machine.

It seems that they have swapped assignment order, so that the SBLive! card #1 has now become #0.

Thus I sort of solved my situation by unmuting the PCM channel on the SBLive!

```
lion etc # lspci |grep audio

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

```

```
leo@lion / $ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Live           ]: EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4832]

                      SBLive! Value [CT4832] (rev.6, serial:0x80271102) at 0x8800, irq 233

 1 [CK8S           ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK8S

                      NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xfe02b000, irq 217

```

```
leo@lion /etc/modules.d $ cat alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004$

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# 2005-10-30 Leo

# - Set to 2 (was 1)

options snd cards_limit=2

# 2005-10-30 Leo

# - Edited

# - Keep my version after emerge updates

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-emu10k1

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-emu10k1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp   snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi  snd-seq-oss

```

Now I just need to work out what I need to do to get them back around the way they were originally - I suspect that I may need to recompile the kernel so that the sound cards are set as modules and not built into the kernel.

That, and read http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#Kernel_2.6.16

- Leo

----------

## dsd

eldacar: you are probably seeing https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131226

----------

## eldacar

On gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9 atm and it is still quiet.

----------

